# Lufthansa adds astronaut food to its airline passenger menu



## CHamilton (Jul 5, 2018)

http://www.collectspace.com/news/news-070518a-lufthansa-space-food-astronaut.html

Will Amtrak add astronaut ice cream, space food sticks, and Tang?


----------



## railiner (Jul 5, 2018)

Clever marketing... the tie-in will appeal to a certain segment of the population.

Maybe Amtrak can take a page from that book, and have some 'celebrity chef's' develop and endorse some of the new "fresh and contemporary" box meals...


----------



## cpotisch (Jul 5, 2018)

railiner said:


> Maybe Amtrak can take a page from that book, and have some 'celebrity chef's' develop and endorse some of the new "fresh and contemporary" box meals...


I like your thinking! Bring in Guy Fieri!


----------



## CHamilton (Jul 5, 2018)

railiner said:


> Maybe Amtrak can take a page from that book, and have some 'celebrity chef's' develop and endorse some of the new "fresh and contemporary" box meals...


They did that a few years ago, with some success.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/trafficandcommuting/amtrak-gets-gourmet-advice/2013/06/10/df8eda8c-b0d6-11e2-9a98-4be1688d7d84_story.html?noredirect=on&utm_term=.47116d1dff8e

But I doubt that people like Tom Douglas would touch Amtrak with a ten-foot spatula today.


----------



## railiner (Jul 5, 2018)

Could you just imagine Gordon Ramsay doing a "Hell's Galley" show from a Viewliner Diner?


----------

